# Anyone know where to buy near Seattle?



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey all! Sorry I've been away awhile. Starlight is doing very well, she is a sweetheart. I was sure she was a boy for the longest time as she does the wolf whistle very well and pretty bird. But she is a she for sure with the way she does her flirting etc lol. She loves her neck scratches etc. Anyways, I want to have another cockatiel as well as I love how the males talk and want her to have a friend too as I'm always busy with my 4 kids. Starlight loves to let them hold her. 

Does anyone know where to buy hand raised cockatiels near Seattle and surrounding area's? Or are any of you selling any? I'd want to buy around the first part of October as we're moving and I'd like to move first before brining the new tiel home so he can adjust without a move as well. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I went to Barbi Hamburg on Bainbridge Island over by Seattle. She has lovely, sweet babies. You can find her on FB and she has a website called barbisbirdhouse.com


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

There are some real cuties on Seattle Craigslist! If only you were ready now.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks so much! I am ready but my husband made me promise after the move lol.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> I went to Barbi Hamburg on Bainbridge Island over by Seattle. She has lovely, sweet babies. You can find her on FB and she has a website called barbisbirdhouse.com


I just e-mailed her, she is very nice! She said there are several hatching right now that will be ready then, yay! Thanks! 

Moonchild, I looked at craig's list only saw the 10 year old, did you just type in cockatiel? Thanks!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oooh! I hope you will take photos of the babies if you go to visit them, we love baby photos! :blush:


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Here are the ones I found:

http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/pet/4005021290.html

http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/pet/4005042420.html

http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/pet/4005022905.html

http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/pet/4029060747.html

Those are all babies. I also found this super-handsome five-year-old male...if he wasn't so far from me I'd be very tempted to adopt him myself! I have a weak spot for the whitefaces. http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/pet/4025672846.html


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks so much they are all so cute!! I love the whiteface too! He's in Seattle?


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

My husband said if the tiel is $50 or less we can buy now, those on craigslist are! I messaged them. Otherwise if we wait I'm excited to go to Barbie's she seemed so nice in the e-mail, I I'm so excited, I'm more excited about our new tiel than our new house (brand new still being finished lol). I'm a cockatiel addict haha. My grandma got me started, she had a tiel all my life growing up named Koko. She passed now but I love tiels so much thanks to her. I'm hoping to have one soon! I also called a pet store last night just to see and they said there is a shortage of Cockatiels in WA state so they had none, sold the last one 2 months ago! Weird! Well anyways hoping to have our new addition soon! I must be crazy as I have 4 kids (just gave birth in June) and still want another tiel, just feels right. I'd love to get him singing Jingle Bells by Christmas haha. Starlight is always on my shoulder and I think she's like a friend as well and I miss have one on each shoulder. I still miss Sunshine and Koko but I heard from their new owner's they are very happy still and very much loved!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok, we're off to go pick up our new tiel! 

http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/pet/4005022905.html 

Will post pics soon! yay!


----------



## BabyPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

I just got my cockatiel off ebay classifieds a couple weeks ago from a lady in Kent. I was going to post the ladies link but I guess you already found one, can't wait to see pics


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Definitely a pied. If he were any version of lutino then they're wouldn't be any grey on him. Beautiful little bird.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks so much all! The lady breeds them for a hobby, she was really nice, said his mother is a normal grey and his father is a lutino split to pied? I forgot :S But anyways he is 4 months old and just adorable! He's already let me scratch his neck and playing with toys! We're naming him Pippin, so in love! Sweet tiel and the kids love him too!

Oh and I will add pics tomorrow for sure!


----------

